# Ducha Electrica 110volt



## duchacorona (Jul 31, 2007)

Hola, tuve que prescindir de un calentador de gas por problemas con la instalación.  Para mi comodidad encargue con mi familia una ducha de agua caliente para que me la mandaran desde america, pues al llegar me fije que no tiene el mismo voltaje, halla es 110vol y creo que 60hz, vivo en galicia españa y el voltaje es 220volt 50hz, necesito que alguien me de una idea de que puedo hacer, pues este tipo de duchas aqui no se consigue, tampoco he visto un convertidor o transformador para 110volt con 4600watts de potencia, no se si sea una locura tratar de usarla. Para los que no tienen idea de lo que hablo es como un anexo que se instala arriba en la tuberia de agua y va conectado a la red electrica.

os dejo una foto referencial para que tengais una idea, pero aunque se parece a la que tengo, la mia no tiene la especificacion de 220 como la de la foto:

http://www.milgrauaquecedores.com.br/img_produtos/507.jpg

y la mia es la que aparece adjunta a este mensaje.


----------



## jona (Jul 31, 2007)

hola
si no me equivoco el consumo que tiene el aparato es de 41 ampere?
no creo que a esto se le pueda agregar un diodo como en anteriores casos,me parece que este aparato tambien actua por carga resistiva verdad?

les pregunto a los demas colegas si el calculo que hice esta ok o me equivoque.
saludos.


----------



## duchacorona (Jul 31, 2007)

si, es de 40 amp, pero no tengo idea de mas nada de lo que me mencionas...  Gracias por todo lo que me puedas aportar


----------



## Willington (Jul 31, 2007)

sip yo conosco esas duxas ......

la verdad, asi como estas no puedes hacer mucho ya que la potencia es alta y el circuito costaria mas que la ducha...

lo mas practico en estos casos es cambiarle la resistencia de ferroniquel por una mas larga
quizas el mismo diametro de alambre y una logitud un 30 - 40 % mas o un diametro de almbre mas gruezo y un 15% mas .... aunque no es compicado esta operaccion el lio esta conseguir la nueva resistencia. 

ahora si la conectas asi como esta lo puede suceder es esto: (Y algunas recomendaciones)

1. se quema la ducha y es posible que se derrita el plasitco (poco provable)
2. si esto no sucede el agua sale muy caliente
3. si tene posicion intermemedia es mejor usarla en esa posicion.
4. en todo caso la vida util se va a reducir.
5. aumentarle la presion de auga para que el agua no salga tan caliente
6. usar durante tiempos muy cortos

otra alternativa como dicen los compañeros es usar un dido de 40 amp en serie
con la ducha para que reduzca a la mitad el voltaje rms aplicado es buena idea
el diodo puede ser este http://www.alliedelec.com/Images/Pr...-Electronics_Actives-and-Passives_9356296.pdf
recordar ponerle disipador de calor y que quede lejos del agua.

ojala el precio del dido no sea mayor que el de la ducha... 

saludos


----------



## jona (Jul 31, 2007)

hola
willington.
no se me habia ocurrido el cambio de la resistencia,pero es como dificil conseguirlo.
el tema de el diodo tambien es costoso ya que es de por lo menos 50 ampere y un disipador generoso.
no se si te convenga cambiar el aparato o lamentablemente tener que comprar otro nuevo de 220v.
aqui en argentina venden unos calefones electricos,son cuadrados,dentro de ella una resistencia para calentar el agua.
pero uno tan chico como ese nunca habia visto.
saludos


----------



## duchacorona (Ago 1, 2007)

Hola, gracias por vuestras sugerencias, el diodo tratare de conseguirlo, aunque el cambio de resistencia tampoco me parece mala idea, no se si pueda conseguir una plancha vieja y sacar la resistencia (serviria?) o alguna cosa parecida...

Aqui os dejo una fotos mas y de  la resistencia, recuerden que esta es la parte de abajo....

Como veis en las fotos aparece una resistencia grande y una pequeña, funciona solo una para una posición y las dos para la segunda posición.  No se si se pueda prescindir de la segunda y dejar instalada solo una para que funcione con menor potencia, lo cierto es que no tengo ni idea de todo.

gracias por vuestras sugerencias,


----------



## jona (Ago 1, 2007)

hola
podrias provar con un diodo, el diodo que te nombro el colega Willington.
tambien podrias medir el valor ohmico de la resistencia que tiene colocada,y pedir ese valor que te daria,pero para 220v.
tambien podrias colocar una de plancha vieja que sea grande.
pero,debes de tener todas las precauciones,ya que estas manipulando electricidad y  agua.
aqui como dije antes,existen unos termoselectricos,pero se los llena de agua,enchufa a la red electrica y se espera que caliente, de ahi se desconecta y se mezcla con agua fria,pero este que tenes vos por lo que veo ,es con la electricidad conectada directamente,lo que para mi significa un doble riesgo.
saludos


----------



## transistonio (Ago 19, 2007)

aca en peru una de esas duchas de  buenisima calidad  con  una tension de entrada de 220 vac esta costando 8 dolares, siiiiiiiii, dije  8 $ dolares,  yeso que son unas de mejor calidad, y no puedes hacer mucho con la que tienes pues ya fue diseñada para ese volatje de 110, mas barato te sale comprar otra ducha, bueno amenos que en tu pais esten muy caros claro.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 19, 2007)

¿¿CAldeo directo?? Eso tiene un problema en España:

¡¡Es ilegal!!. 

Saludos

PD procura tener a punto el diferencial.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2007)

Ademas de ilegal me parece peligrosirijillo. 

Creo que J.M.Serrat dijo: "Todo lo bueno de la vida es ilegal, inmoral o engorda"


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Ago 25, 2007)

Mi consejo es  diseñar un dimer,  son unos aparatos que regulan  el voltaje,  por lo general son utilizados para  regular la iluminación de  un bombillo seguro que en España no son ilegales o eso creo ...... por otro lado tendrá que utilizar un  triac  de 80 amp  el circuito es muy fácil  y no posee mas de 7 componentes  lo único  en teoría costoso es  el triac en Colombia vale unos  7 euros aproximadamente.
Saludos y buena suerte......


----------



## zopilote (Ago 26, 2007)

Coloca dos duchas de 110V en serie, para la red de 220V.


----------



## Elvic (Ago 26, 2007)

porque no ??????????

podría funcionar...

si tienes una plancha para ropa  ^v^

la conectas en serie a  la ducha ? aunque pensándolo bien mmmmhhh?

mejor en  en paralelo?????

bueno aunque sera necesario  saber  mas datos  y asi llevar a una arreglo de resistencia ya sea paralelo o serie;  seguramente tendrás alguna plancha ya fuera de servicio (es mas barato)


pero bueno los datos que podemos calcular seria la resistencia de la ducha 

Rd= 110^2/4600w= 2.63 ohm
 y con el arreglo tratar de que no baje o suba mucho la resistencia de la ducha +-0.3 ohms y asi aproximar a la potencia especificada para la ducha ??

pongo todo en base a preguntas pues no estoy seguro si funcionaria,  pero bueno si pudieras poner datos de una plancha como la potencia y el voltaje al que trabajan tendría mas certeza en las barbaridades que te comentado jeje ^v^

aunque por el momento no consideremos la perdida de energía 


suerT


----------



## lazarino (Nov 23, 2011)

Quiero saber como podria simular el circuito de ducha electrica es decir un diodo y una resistencia?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 23, 2011)

lo que puedes hacer es conectar tu ducha a  una lampara serie con bombilla de 110 voltios asi la bombilla y la ducha se compartiran la carga la bombilla la pones lejos xq tanto la ducha como la bombilla van a encender 



 este es el circuito que debes hacer  http://ladelec.com/images/stories/la_serie.GIF   saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 23, 2011)

*lazarino*



> Quiero saber como podria simular el circuito de ducha electrica es decir un diodo y una resistencia?



Porque el Diodo???? es solo una resistencia...

no veo donde dice los vatios pero si fuera de 3000W, seria una resistencia de aprox... 16 Ohms para 220v....

o no entendi bien??


----------



## alexgrgr (Nov 23, 2011)

Willington dijo:


> ojala el precio del dido no sea mayor que el de la ducha...
> 
> saludos



¿Querías decir dildo?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hace muchos años atrás usé durante mucho tiempo este tipo de duchas, ni se les ocurra ponerle diodos, con esa tension y ese consumo dura una semana por la deposicion de sales, comprobadísimo.

Hay que dimmerizarla.

NOTA:
Poner especial cuidado en la descarga a tierra que trae, no distraerse con este detalle, no utilizar con cañerías plasticas.

.-


----------



## lubeck (Nov 23, 2011)

el problema original es del 2007, yo creo que a *duchacorona* ya le llego el Gas 

el amigo lazarino quiere simular la ducha.... pero yo no entiendo a que se refiere con el diodo


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 23, 2011)

Hola.

Si tienes 220Vca RMS , cuando pones un diodo solo tienes medio ciclo de la onda seno, por lo que, el voltaje eficas de la media onda será 0.45x220Vca = 99Vca.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 23, 2011)

yo pienso que con la lampara serie funcionara de maravilla eso si el bombillo tiene que ser de 110 voltios 100 watt


----------



## lubeck (Nov 23, 2011)

Mmmm... ¿que no leen? 

o no aparecen las fechas de los mensajes????

o ya estoy loco... 

bueno... el problema de la ducha del 2007, yo creo que lo mejor es comprar otra... si ya espero 4 años bien puede esperar otros 4 años para que le llegue desde aca..

eso del diodo y la lampara se me hace mala solucion...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 23, 2011)

con una cafetera vieja puedes hacer una usando la resistencia tubular que traen ellas


----------

